# Switzerland by brch



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Zurich, largest city in Switzerland

Zurich waterfront landmarks autumn colorful view by brch1, on Flickr

Zurich and Limmat river waterfront architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Zurich waterfront landmarks autumn colorful view by brch1, on Flickr

Zurich lake waterfront landmarks autumn view by brch1, on Flickr

Zurich and Limmat river waterfront aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Zurich and Limmat river waterfront aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Zurich fountain and street view with sun haze by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Zurich :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luzern*

City of Luzern panoramic aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! I like those gabled roofs with homogenous color.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lucerne*

Colorful lake Luzern and Pilatus mountain peak view by brch1, on Flickr

Luzern Chapel Bridge and waterfront landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Luzern wooden Chapel Bridge and tower dawn view by brch1, on Flickr

Luzern Chapel Bridge and waterfront landmarks dawn view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mount Pilatus*

Mount Pilatus descent on worlds steepest cogwheel railway by brch1, on Flickr

Lake Luzern and Alps mountain peaks aerial view from Mount Pilatus by brch1, on Flickr

Mount Pilatus aerial cabelway above cliffs and Lake Lucerne landscape by brch1, on Flickr

Mount Pilatus cliffs walkway with alpine peaks view by brch1, on Flickr

Wooden fountain below Pilatus mountain view by brch1, on Flickr

Mount Pilatus descent on worlds steepest cogwheel railway by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Amazing. The colours look so vivid!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular, brch! :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luzern*

Kapellbrucke historic wooden bridge in Luzern and waterfront landmarks dawn view by brch1, on Flickr

Lucerne lake waterfront and historic architecture evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Lucerne church and Reuss river waterfront dawn view by brch1, on Flickr

Lucerne waterfront steamboat and architecture view by brch1, on Flickr

Lucern lake and town waterfront in morning mystic fog view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A joy for the eye! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Spectacular photos! What did you like the most about Switzerland?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I would love to live in Switzerland, awesome photographs, thanks.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> Spectacular photos! What did you like the most about Switzerland?


Actually I like almost everything, landscapes are spectacular, architecture stunting, but what I love the most is organization and order - things we miss here in Croatia.
I don't like prices, everything is expensive (for Croatian standards), although it's worth of money.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

32Blocks said:


> I would love to live in Switzerland, awesome photographs, thanks.


Yeah, it is mine number one for living also.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots indeed - those wonderful scenery and the old architecture with varied characters.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lucerne*

Kapelbrucke in Lucerne famous Swiss landmark black and white with color elements view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another great, very nice photo :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful cities indeed - neat, cool and relaxing.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pilatus mountain*

Pilatus mountain view from Lake Lucerne by brch1, on Flickr

Pilatus mountain peak iron cross view by brch1, on Flickr

Pilatus mountain peak and Lucerne lake view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Lucerne aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Swiss flag on Pilatus mountain with background alpine peaks by brch1, on Flickr

Pilatus mountain peak and walkway view by brch1, on Flickr

Alps mountain peaks on Pilatus view by brch1, on Flickr

Hillside landscape under Pilatus mountain with Lucerne lake aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Mount Pilatus aerial cabelway above cliffs landscape by brch1, on Flickr

Traditional Swiss Alphorn players on Pilatus mountain peak by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely! the colors are quite alive.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lucerne*

Lucerne Reuss river waterfront evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luzern*

Luzern Kappelbrucke bridge and church with Pilatus mountain background evening view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Lucerne colorful lake waterfront and landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Luzern :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice update of lovely cities.....neat as well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates from Switzerland, brch :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zurich*

Zurich idyllic waterfront and towers view by brch1, on Flickr

Limmat river in Zurich idyllic autumn view by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful street of Zurich sun haze view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luzern*

Idyllic Swiss town and lake Lucerne waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We have seen beautiful updates from France, Austria..... *updates from Switzerland*?


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luzern*

Luzern Kapelbrucke and riverfront architecture famous Swiss landmarks panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luzern*

Idyllic Swiss town and lake Lucerne waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Kapelbrucke in Lucerne famous Swiss landmark dawn view by brch1, on Flickr

Luzern church and Reuss river waterfront dawn view by brch1, on Flickr

Kapellbrucke historic wooden bridge in Luzern and waterfront landmarks dawn view by brch1, on Flickr

Lake Luzern and Rigi mountain peak morning golden glow view by brch1, on Flickr

Luzern Chapel Bridge Tower and waterfront landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Luzern Kapelbrucke and riverfront architecture famous Swiss landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr

Lake Luzern and town waterfront with Pilatus mountain peak view by brch1, on Flickr

Relax deck chair by lake Luzern in Alps by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Luzern! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome place and pics, brch! :applause: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Luzern looks indeed a great, fantastic place; has very nice and interesting architecture style... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


> Pilatus mountain peak and Lucerne lake view by brch1, on Flickr
> 
> Town of Lucerne aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


BTW, awesome photos from Pilatus mountain from previous page, brch :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lucerne is very beautiful. Great shots!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

skymantle said:


> *Lucerne is very beautiful.* Great shots!!


Indeed it is! I love this city... :yes:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely photos, so inspiring.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of beautiful places....amazing colors as well.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tourist postcard of Luzern*

Swiss town of Luzern or Lucerne landmarks tourist postcard view with label by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great tourist postcard, brch :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful shots of awesome cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And landscape too...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@brch: Do you have also photos from other Swiss towns/cities except the ones you allready posted, like Lausanne or Montreux (for examble)?


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> @brch: Do you have also photos from other Swiss towns/cities except the ones you allready posted, like Lausanne or Montreux (for examble)?


Not yet, but I'm planing to visit some other parts of country soon.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zurich*

Zurich and Limmat river waterfront aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice, they look like a postcard.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome panoramic photo of Zurich :applause:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely pictures, very lively colors as well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


> Pilatus mountain peak and Lucerne lake view by brch1, on Flickr
> 
> Pilatus mountain peak and walkway view by brch1, on Flickr


Some day, when i will visit Switzerland, i would like to see the view from Pilatus...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Pilatus mountain peak panoramic view

Pilatus peak. Amazing panoramic view of Pilatus mountain peak and Alps landscape, Pilatus Kulm by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really incredible, awesome photo from Pilatus, brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Basel Messe, spectacular architecture

Basel Messe, Switzerland by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Messe its a congress center of Basel? Great photo btw


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Messe its a congress center of Basel? Great photo btw


Messe means fair in German. _Messe Basel_ is the largest exhibition centre in Switzerland, but is totally united with street life, under this giant hole on my photo is tram station.
Amazing!

Messe Basel by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks amazing indeed!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Basel

Basel middle bridge and historic architecture evening view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo of Basel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old thread but needs an update i believe...


----------

